# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Važne informacije >  kućni uzv i knjige o neplodnosti

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice,

dobili smo donaciju od naše *pino* iz SAD, još davno, ali ja nikako da stavim obavijest, a to je jedan mali kućni uzv koji se može koristiti od 12. tjedna trudnoće.

Taj uzv je naravno bez ekrana  na njemu možete čuti samo bebine otkucaje.

Ja sam ga koristila do kraja trudnoće i smirio mi je živce puno puta tako da se nadam da će i vama drugima koje ga budete koristile.

Također nam je pino poklonila i dvije knjige:
Randine Lewis: The Infertility Cure (alternativna medicina, akupunktura itd, primijenjena na neplodnost), 

Geoffrey Sher, The A.R.T of Making Babies (ART= assisted reproduction technologies) - sve procedure objasnjene, a ima i o imunologiji.

Pa tako, tko je zainteresiran nek navrati u Udrugu.

Pino, puno hvala  :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## ivarica

ovo "nek navrati" je mala pjesnicka sloboda   :Smile:  

naime, svakako prije treba provjeriti na telefon jesu knjiga i uzv dostupni ili posudjeni, a i provjeriuti ima li koga u uredu

molimo to radite utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16h na telefon 01 61 77 500

sljedeci tjedan smo obje na go, znaci ili ovaj ili nakon 19. 8.

----------


## rvukovi2

šefice hvala   :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

:Klap:

----------


## fritulica1

Baš lijepo!
Hvala Pino!   :Love:

----------


## ZO

hvala Pino!!   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

narucila sam si preko Amazona knjigu Infertility Cure  o kojoj govorite i meni je odlicna.... 
glazba za moje usi: svaka zena koja ima menstruaciju moze zaceti. ako ne moze, onda je u disbalansu i treba ju vratiti u balans. 
 :Saint:  
zvuci vrlo jednostavno. autorica Randine Lewis , koja je studirala zapadnu i tradicionalnu kinesku medicinu kaze da se uz njenu terapiju zacece  moze postici kroz 3 mjeseca i to drzeci se rigorozne dijete, kineskih biljnih pripravaka, tretmane akupunkturom i novog stila zivota (kratko receno sto manje stresa i redovito vjezbanje). I jos, njena terapija provodi se samostalno ili kao pomoc za IVF-a, dakle ne iskljucuje zapadnu medicinu. 
a rigoroznom dijetom sam  pocela prije 3 tjedna ( i izgubila 3 kile  :D ) , a u pon idem akupunkturistu...   :Wink:

----------


## taMarelica

i ovaj forum i dr. Randine Lewis i dragu Pino sto je pustila info o toj knjizi do mojih usiju...i naravno dr. Lucija, on je ipak producent  moje male mrvice  :Wink:  

streber, kakav jesam, upisala se na konzultacije klinike dr. Lewis u Houstonu, pila kineske cajeve odvratnog okusa, otisla na dijetu i akupunkturu i evo me .. prva beta 283 nakon 14 dana, a nakon 16 dana 763. 
sada sam na pocetku trudnoce, ali isplatilo se. 

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Ja se nekako dvoumim da li monitor nabaviti tj. posuditi ili ne..

Svakako bi, jer sam sad na početku druge trudnoće, i često u strahu, pitam se da li je sve dobro i da li je moja bebica živa.
Naravno, ponajviše radi traume i strašnog gubitka  :Crying or Very sad:  koji smo preživjeli prije 5 mjeseci. Našoj prvoj bebici, našem malom princu je iznenada srčeko prestalo kucati u 30.tjednu, i mi smo to nažalost doznali na kontrolnom pregledu par dana kasnije.. Strašno.

Sad, u novoj nadi i novoj trudnoći, pokušavam NE biti u grču, uživati u njoj koliko god mogu, ne opterećivati se, no vidim da viđe nisam ni blizu cool kako sam bila prvi puta, i da samo brojim dane do pregleda kada ćemo čuti i vidjeti naše malo titrajuće Heart i živim zapravo za dan pregleda - kojeg se u biti bojim radi, nedaj Bože, mogućih loših vijesti...

I onda pomislih da je ovo idealna stvar za mene, ALI bojim se da bi si napravila medveđu uslugu, jer se već vidim kako stalno visim na tome, kako je konstantno u mojim rukama, i kako ću ubrzo postati "ovisnica" o monitoru... Bojim se da nebi imala granica i da ću stalno htjeti slušati naše predivno srčeko!

Onda si opet mislim, što ako to ne radi savršeno, ako nekada ne čujem i ako se nešto dogodi s aparatom, umrijeti ću od brige da se nešto dogodilo... I brige do neba, a možda za bezveze.

E sad pitanja:

Od kojeg tjedna se može koristiti?
Koliko  to u određenim trnucima smiri mamu i koliko je značio vama koje ste ga koristile?
Koliko često ste ga koristile?
Kako monitor zapravo funkcionira?
Koliko je to zapravo "pametno" imati u kući?
Da li vam se događalo da ne čuješ otkucaje ili da je monitor "zaštekao"?
Kakva su općenito iskustva s njime? Da li vam je u trudnoći dobrodošao ili ne?
Da li je monitor slobodan za posudbu?


Ne znam ni sama, htjela bi ga, a opet frka me da se ne opteretim dodatno.. 

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

molim forumasicu koja je posudila kucni uzv iz rode da ga vrati kako bi ga posudili isabel   :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Drago osoblje,

s malim zakašnjenjem javljam da je predraga *@n@* meni kući donijela Rodin kućni uzv  :D , tako da je isti sada kod mene.
Kako nam je to bilo lakše nego nositi prvo u Udrugu i onda doći po njega, nadam se da se ne ljutite što smo si skratile put   :Grin:  .

Uzv je naravno odmah isproban, funkcionira i radi savršeno, mi svaki tjedan, nekada i češće  :Grin: , zahvaljujući njemu čujemo naše malo marljivo predivno   :Heart:  , i odmah smo u sedmom nebu!

Hvala vam na toj lijepoj mogućnosti posudbe, da ga nismo morali kupovati.

Obećavam da ću ga čuvati, maziti i paziti, i vratiti čim nam više ne bude trebao.

Hvala još jednom *Pino* što ga je kupila i *Rvukovi* koja ga je nesebično dala na korištenje Rodi za žene kojem on u trudnoći i više nego puno znaći!

 :Bye:

----------


## Isabel

Nama je kucni uzv bio od neprocjenjive vrijednosti i puno od pomoci za nas mir i u trenucima straha... Hvala bogu nasa je zvjezdica napokon stigla :D pa nam UZV vise ne treba. Sigurna sam da ima jos domova gdje bi pomagao, pa javljam da je kod mene i da bi ga rado proslijedila ili vratila Udruzi. Cekam da me obavjestite kako i kada  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

U Rodu na radionicu dolazim 14.09. pa cu onda vratiti kucni UZV da ga netko drugi moze posuditi. :

----------


## ivarica

izabel, sjecas li se kome si dalje posudila ovaj kucni uzv?

ne mozemo mu uci u trag

----------


## Isabel

Nisam ga vratila jer sam onaj dan kad sam posjetila Udrugu zaboravila  :Rolling Eyes: , pa sad ga savjesno cuvam i cekam da se javi netko tko ga treba ili da opet jednom prilikom odem u Udrugu. Dapace, prosljedjujem ga dalje sa zadovoljstvom, samo recite kuda, kada i gdje. Za *Rozicu* Pogotovo, sta god treba!

----------


## korky

cure jedno pitanje; koliko je taj uzv pouzdan kod blizančeka?
 :Kiss:

----------


## sandra23

Javljam da je kod mene.Posudila sam ga ovaj tj,javim se kad mi više neće trebati,imam još malo do termina pa ga rado proslijedim dalje.

----------


## fatamorgana

da li bilo moguce posuditi UZV nekome ko je u BiH, konkretno meni, naravno kada Sandra rodi kad joj vise ne bude trebao?

----------


## sandra23

javljam da je mm vratio uzv jučer,pa je slobodan dalje za korištenje  :Smile:

----------


## Kejt

imala sam mors fetus u 40 tt pa mi sad zivci rade i rado bih se predbiljezila za UZV, ako je moguce
hvala unaprijed

----------


## Ares

Napokon sam našla ovu temu, jel je uzv dostupan, mogu se pribilježiti? Jako sam zainteresirana za posudbu uzv.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Podižem temu - pretpostavljam da se radi o Baby Watcheru - pa ako je još živ i u funkciji voljela boh se predbilježiti za posudbu. Da li je problem što nisam u Zg?

----------


## medeni.angel

Bok 
nova sam pa nisam bas sve usjela pregledati i procitati,naime zanima ako sam dobro razumila knjiga o neplodnosti pa ako mi moze netko vise napisati o tome i napisati gdje se moze nabaviti..naime mi se borimo vec 5god sa neplodnoscu i moram priznati da smo stalno pod velikim stresom zbog posla,kredita i financija sto konkretno utice na sve a pogotovo na zacece.....pa nam mozda pomogla knjiga ili razgovor kako se promjeniti..
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Rory

Na Amazonu sam kupila knjigu* How to get pregnant: The classic giude how to overcoming infertility*.Pisac je Dr. Sherman J. Silber, jedan od doktora zasluznih za pronalazak metode ICSI u Bruxellesu. Kniga ima 455 strana i dotice se svih tema vezanih uz zatrudnjivanje, dali prirodno ili potpomognuto. Meni osobno je razjasnila mnogo stvari vezanih uz temu mpo-a.

----------


## geceta

Je li uzv kojim slucajem slobodan za posudbu?

----------


## Konfuzija

*GEceta,* a pitaš jer....?  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Pa zato sto bi mi trebao jos kojih 19tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa tako reci  :Smile: ... Čestitam i neka prođe sve u najboljem redu!  :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

hvala, hvala  :Kiss: 
da ne idem previse OT, je li onda slobodan?

----------


## puntica

> hvala, hvala 
> da ne idem previse OT, je li onda slobodan?


nazovi i pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Tnx,dobila ga danas pa ne trebam :Smile:

----------


## Biba81

Pozzz drage moje jel slobodan mozda za posuditi mali uvz jos jednoj panicarki  :Smile:

----------


## Puella

Hvala na preporuci, kupila sam i procitala. Randine Lewis: The Infertility Cure 

super je

----------


## tikica_69

http://webknjizara.hr/hr/about-jooml...product_id=270

Knjiga „Rekvijem za Lauru“ je autobiografski roman kroz koji autorica kroz svoje životne priče senzibilizira javnost o problemu neplodnosti i svim fizičkim i psihičkim posljedicama sa kojima se susreće par koji se liječi od neplodnosti i pokušava dobiti dijete.

----------


## KLARA31

tikice  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
podijelit ću link za knjigu na svojoj face stranici...lijepo od tebe šta je cili prihod u dobrotvorne svrhe

----------


## sara10

Pogledala sam link i definitivno mislim kupit  knjigu "Rekvijem za Lauru", a ima li je u svim knjižarama ili??

----------


## tikica_69

Nema sara10, za sada samo u izdanju Naklade redak, odnosno preko njihove web-knjižare.

----------


## sara10

Nešto mi zapinje kod web kupnje, može li se doći osobno na adresu (vidjela sam u Splitu da ima Naklada Redak svoju poslovnicu) i tu kupiti??

----------


## tikica_69

Ne znam da li smijem ovo ovdje staviti, ako ne smijem, ispričavam se pa neka admini brišu...

U četvrtak, 03.10. u 20 sati u Caffe galeriji Lav, Opatička 2, Zagreb, promovirati ću svoj književni prvijenac „Rekvijem za Lauru“. 
To je autobiografski roman kroz koji autorica (ja) kroz svoje životne priče senzibilizira javnost o  problemu neplodnosti i svim fizičkim i psihičkim posljedicama sa kojima  se susreće par koji se liječi od neplodnosti i pokušava dobiti dijete. Ovo je prva knjiga s ovakvom temom na ovim prostorima pa se nadam da bi vas mogla zanimati. Također će vjerojatno naći i interes među mamama anđela.
Kako sva zarada od knjige ide u humanitarne svrhe, promocija će u skladu s time biti skromna i tiha. Moći ćete kupiti knjigu kojih više i nemam puno kod sebe od prve naklade (pa budite među prvima) ili samo doći i pročavrljati malo uz piće. Novčeki od prodaje idu FB humanitarcima Zagreb koji će time kupiti hranu i higijenu potrebitima.
Na promociji ćete moći vidjeti i retrospektivu slika mog dragog poznanika Dalibora Pavića Paky-ja, od kojih su neke našle svoje mjesto i u mojoj knjizi a također ćete moći čuti i divne melodije koje će Paky odsvirati na gitari sa nazivom "Dva anđela".Dakle, jedno lijepo umjetničko druženje u ugodnom prostoru.
Ako niste u mogućnosti doći a željeli bi imati knjigu, uvijek je možete naručiti putem webknjižare Redak. Štampa se na zahtjev (narudžbu) jer moramo biti i ekološki osviješteni i nema bespotrebnog printanja i uništavanja prirode. Ne, ne  :Smile: 

Nadam se vašem odazivu i srdačno vas pozdravljam, vaša Tikica

----------


## floridita

Pozdrav! Imam pitanje je li slucajno kucni uzv slobodan i moze li se posuditi- jedna panicarka s ove strane ekrana. Naime, prosla trudnoca mi je ostavila trajni oziljak na psihi i prozivjeli smo ogroman gubitak i zato sam stalno u panici pa bi voljela imati uz sebe nesto sto bi mi pomoglo da se smirim, a glupo mi je placati oko 1000 kuna nesto sto cu samo ponekad koristiti, ako me razumijete  :Wink: 
Hvala i pozdrav svima!

----------


## Argente

Gdje je? Je li u Rodi ili kod nekog na posudbi?  :Confused:

----------


## Kadauna

Argente, treba nazvati u gnijezdo ali mislim da uzv tamo nema već dugo

----------


## Argente

UZV će sutra sletjeti u gnijezdo  :Wink:

----------


## KrisZg

Ako mogu ja iduca?

----------


## floridita

Joj, curke, jel ga mogu ikako posuditi? 
Hvala!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

dođi u rodu radnim danom između 9 i 16.
najbolje bi bilo da prije toga nazoveš na 61 77 500, da se ne desi da dođeš baš neki dan kad nikog nema

----------


## floridita

zvrcnem onda sutra pa se vidimo!!! puno hvala!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## floridita

UZV uspješno dostavljen na moju adresu  :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 
zahvaljujem se na posudbi i javim se kad mi više ne bude trebao. sad ga odmah idem isprobati  :Sing:

----------


## KrisZg

> UZV uspješno dostavljen na moju adresu 
> zahvaljujem se na posudbi i javim se kad mi više ne bude trebao. sad ga odmah idem isprobati


III??kako te sluzi?

Ja sam svoga upravo narucila preko e-baya  :Smile:

----------


## floridita

super! od prve sam našla bebicu i srčeko kuca sto na sat!!! genijalna stvar koja me umiri ako me uhvati frka. jedino se moram kontrolirat da svakih 5 minuta ne palim uzv i da idem slušati bebu  :Laughing:  užas...
slušali smo ju jučer i danas i mislim da ćemo sada par dana pauzirati jer nisam sigurna niti koliko je dobro pretjerivati sa time, ali u svakom slučaju - super stvar i hvala rodi na posudbi!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## floridita

curke, ako je tko zainteresiran, baby watcher je slobodan 
ja sam dobila novi na dar pa ovog vise ne trebam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Dali je možda baby watcher slobodan? Ja bih se rado predbilježila na red,ako je moguče... :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> Dali je možda baby watcher slobodan? Ja bih se rado predbilježila na red,ako je moguče...



nazovi zuzy u Rodu i pitaj za baby watcher, nisam sigurna da cure iz ureda nužno čitaju ove teme.

----------

